# Rig & Jack-up Explosion off Escravos



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Reports received of gas explosion on rig and jack-up in Chevron field off Escravos, Nigeria. Both said to be total loss. Info and pic in general topic forum in www.oyibosonline.com
Three persons said to be missing, 152 persons recovered.


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Hadn't heard of that one..........

It hasn't got the same 'Media-presence' as when it happens in US Gulf...... 

Al


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Vessel said to be KS Endeavour


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Must agree with you Al,
Find it incredible, considering our experienced members, many who have spent time in West Africa, that the total loss of an oil rig, 196ft x 183ft, built in 2010 with 250 people now said to be rescued and others missing, gets no comment.
Eslewhere this news would be alongside the Italian cruise ship.
As you say, Africa (particularly Nigeria) is not news worthy enough plus journalists would not want to visit here.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Rig and Liftboat seem to be owned by Hercules Offshore out of Houston. Very little being announced anywhere so I wonder if it is as you say, nobody really cares about a few Nigerian or anyones oil field hands.

Hercules seem to be a fairly large company so they should be making announcements but very little so far despite the los they have suffered.

Don


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

No mention of pollution at this time but one would imagine it is most probable .


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Have you ever worked in Nigeria Derek. Pollution is not a big problem here, its everywhere!
Locals cut into the oil lines across the country to get fuel to burn. Quite a lot of explosions and massive loss of life but unfortunately no one seems to care.
Was there when someone cut into an aviation line and the locals descended on it to get cooking/heating fuel. One local wanted it to himself to sell it but locals fought him off so he just torched the rapidly growing pond of fuel. Loss of life was terrible.
Despite Nigeria being such a huge oil producing country the average Nigerian has to get by on around a dollar a day.

Don


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Have just posted a couple of pics in the gallery.
Was unable to attach here. What am I missing.
Went to 'attach' link above but that didn't seem to work.
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galle...off-escravos-2c-nigeria-16th-jan-2012/cat/500
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/314421/title/ks-endeavour-1/cat/523


----------



## Blackal (Jan 29, 2008)

Copy the URL for the photo (in Shipsnostalgia) to clipboard

then paste the link directly to the post above (don't bother with the 'attach link' function. If you include the complete URL - it works fine (I think)

Al


----------



## Julian Calvin (Feb 2, 2011)

Many tks Al.
Seems to have worked.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Julian,

You need to go to the - Go advanced - under the quick reply box, to attach a photo. Click Go advanced and then at the bottom you will see - Attach files and Manage Attachments -. This will enable you to upload photo etc to your thread.

Attached link to web report.

http://www.afriquejet.com/chevrons-oil-rig-in-bayelsa-2012011731626.html

Hawkey01


----------

